# Goat Comics



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

There was another thread started about a really funny goat comic. I thought I would start a thread that we could all post goat comics in that we find! LOL This should be fun .

Ok, I love this one. Speed Bump is a hilarious strip. And I was so excited when I found this:


----------



## dairygoatdreams (Oct 31, 2007)

*Goats in comics*

Pearls Before Swine has a goat character in it that appears rather often. He is one of the smartest characters in the comic too!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

ROFL that's great


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

LOL :clap: :ROFL:


----------

